# Bestes CMS für Clanpages



## Betagurke (27. Mai 2012)

*Bestes CMS für Clanpages*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe nun Webspace und eine Domain. Doch nun meine Frage, welches CMS ist am besten für eine Clanpage? 

Es sollte folgendes erfüllen: 

- kostenlos 
- viele Themes/Templates
- viele Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten 
- leichte Bedienung (optional)
- viele Plugins

Ich habe bereit das "e107"-CMS benutz, doch da gab es mir zu wenig Möglichkeiten (lag vielleicht auch an mir). 
Nun habe ich "webspell". 

Gibt es noch andere gute CMS, die das o.g. erfüllen. 

Danke im Voraus, 
Betagurke


----------



## Low (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bestes CMS für Clanpages*

Joomla bzw Joomla Clantools
Willkommen auf der Startseite


----------



## Hyper1on (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bestes CMS für Clanpages*

Ich habe Jahre lang mit http://www.dzcp.de/ gearbeitet.

Guten Funktionsumfang, leicht zu verstehen und zu bedienen und immernoch mit Updates versorgt.
Templates gibts sowohl einige kostenlose, als auch kostenpflichtige zu annehmbaren Preisen.


----------

